# enclosure for big tegu



## devine* (Aug 21, 2008)

hey everyone, there is a possibility I could be adopting a recue tegu with some shedding issues. I'm not totally sure yet but while I'm discussing things with the people I've been planning cage ideas just in case...

I have a corner enclosure that was used at one point for my iguana who now has free-roam of the reptile room. her cage is big but I've split in half, the top for her if I need to lock her up and the bottom being possibly for the tegu or my sav when he's bigger. dimensions for the bottom are approx 6ft long (at the front but goes back into a corner) 4-5ft width or depth into the corner, and 4-5 ft tall. it also has two levels so to speak, a walkway goes up to a "L" shaped shelf half way up the length. 

So there is a bit of floor room, the rescue is apparently 3ft long. Do you think it would be okay to use this size setup?

I'm still not sure I will be taking him in, just curious as to what you all think. Thanks


----------



## Kharnifex (Aug 21, 2008)

soo lets call it slightly smaller than a 4'X6'?

that'll be good for a while. longer if you let him free roam a lot. deff. not big enough for full grown though. 

i would make a false floor like 2 feet from the bottom, as tegus don't need hight. add tons of cypress and you're good.

i wouldn't let him near your iguana though. my tegu gives my aussie waterdragon the stinkeye all the time.


----------



## Kharnifex (Aug 21, 2008)

*oops


----------



## devine* (Aug 21, 2008)

the iguanas cage would be above, like totally seprate cages just on top of eachother. but the iguana is never in her cage anywyas. I'll try to get some pics of it to better explain it... again, if I don't get the tegu I'll be modifying it for my sav. 

I'll try and get pics.


----------



## devine* (Aug 21, 2008)

okay so here's a picture of when we first framed the iggy cage:

don't mind my drawn in lines, lol... hope you get the idea tho.







and the orange lines is the proposed "L" shape second level. The bottom is boxed in by the way, those floorboards are inactive and covered.


----------



## Kharnifex (Aug 21, 2008)

well, the humidity will ruin that floor heater i think. and tegu's arn't known for their climbing skills so the L level may not see much use. as long as you let him out frequently and can put in atleast a foot of mulch it'd work pretty good i think.

if you didn't put the Lshape level in yet, id say put that level like 3-4 inches from the top of the mulch as allmost a cover, or slightly raised basking platform, tegus really love something solid on the top of their burrow.

i hope that made sense.


----------



## devine* (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks! yes it made sense, and no the "L" level hasn't been placed yet. I will deffinately consider that instead.

As for the floorboard heaters, like I said they are covered, we built a base around and over them, so the floor actually starts almost a foot up.... (if that makes sense lol)


----------



## Exhume2Consume (Aug 21, 2008)

speaking of big enclosures. im going to start construction on my underbed cage. basically a cage under a king size mattress. totally excited and stoked!


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 22, 2008)

Exhume2Consume said:


> speaking of big enclosures. im going to start construction on my underbed cage. basically a cage under a king size mattress. totally excited and stoked!


Don't forget to take lots of in process pictures!!!


----------

